

Cryptographic stenography could thwart Internet censorship - aneth
http://www.futurity.org/science-technology/scheme-may-thwart-internet-censorship/

======
yaakov34
Can someone edit the submission to say "steganography"?

~~~
montibbalt
I kind of like the idea of having a person typing encrypted strings REALLY
FAST

------
bdhe
Research website: <https://telex.cc/>

Paper: <https://telex.cc/paper.html>

Previous discussions:

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2775988>

2\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2790146>

All in all, the community consensus is unclear about how useful Telex will be.
It is definitely a novel idea though.

------
jberryman
This reminds me of blue boxing; the initial decoy https connection is the
equivalent of dialing an 800 number, during which the switch is commandeered
with the proper tones and the hacker can dial out to wherever he wants. to the
telco it looks like he just made a 3 hour call to an 800.

------
Hoff
Beyond an approach based on steganography and on obfuscating the traffic, re-
using and extending the work developed to harden botnet command and control
channels would seem a good model for robust communications.

If this re-use has not already been deployed.

------
rw
For comparison, I recently released Plainsight, a textual steganography tool:
<http://github.com/rw/plainsight>.

(Video link in the project desc.)

~~~
nitrogen
You mean all this time what I thought was spam was actually someone sending me
encrypted messages?

Or, less humorously: this will turn your encrypted message from "suspicious"
into "spam."

~~~
rw
Yes. Making your data look like the haystack.

------
rufibarbatus
That depends on HTTPS not being somehow blocked, impeded or stripped. Is this
a good enough assumption? (Honestly curious.)

